# Heavy weight on horses?



## xxcxx (10 September 2015)

Im an 5ft 4 and nearly 14 stone  Have not been able to ride my older horse for ages now,my sister does but have a youngster and really want to be able to ride them both.They are both 14.3hh cobs,not the heaviest looking but definately not slim.One has 10" bone and the other 9" Do you think that would be too heavy? Does anyone have any pics with similar sized horses and rider around the same weight.Have been trying to lose weight but cant stick to it.I tend to try by eating basically nothing and quitting when i dont see a drastic change quickly.What foods/diet would people recommend.I think if i had a dietplan given to me,i could stick to it easier.Anyone have success storries/pics.Would like to see pictures  of heavier riders on their horses


----------



## alainax (10 September 2015)

There are plenty of horses who can carry that weight, and certainly a good stamp of a cob could. However, youngsters and out of work oldies are not the best bet. How old is your horse? Do you have pics of them as their own fitness, weight and build will play a big role.


----------



## xxcxx (10 September 2015)

The other is 8.He is ridden by my sister but only a few times a week just now


----------



## silversprings (11 September 2015)

Hi. You will be fine. I'm presuming you are not a complete novice and are well balanced and quiet when riding. Wright wise probably about the same as me and I ride 14.3 welsh cobs of varying weight and they are absolutely fine. If you are unsure then just start off at 20 minutes or so and see how your cob fares. I do think people worry far too much about weight tho.


----------



## Kat (11 September 2015)

Providing the horse is healthy and has reasonably strong conformation I wouldn't expect 14st to be a problem for a 14.2hh cob. My husband has ridden cobs that size at that sort of weight with out them showing any signs that would give rise to concern. 

The problem is saddles, he is ok because he has a small bum so can fit in a small saddle without spilling over onto the cantle if he rides with long stirrups.


----------



## xxcxx (11 September 2015)

Thanks.I am still a novice,trying to lose weight before going for lessons but im balanced enough in walk (have been on for a short walk a handful of times) but definately wouldnt try trotting as i fall all over the place.I can fit into a 16.5/17" saddle.he is now in 17"


----------



## Barnacle (11 September 2015)

20% of the horse's weight is the rule of thumb (might be able to push to 25% if the horse is short-backed and wide, according to studies on this topic). 

Here's a weight estimator you can try to figure out the horse's weight: http://www.thehorse.com/articles/31852/adult-horse-weight-calculator I'm sure there are many others and there are many formulae available if you google. 

In general a 14.3hh middleweight cob will weigh around 75-80 stone, which even on the smaller end is just about enough for you. If you are also sticking to walk, you should be fine. When you come to trotting, however, I'd recommend learning on a bigger horse until you are well-balanced as being unbalanced makes it much more difficult for the horse (as you can imagine if you think about carrying a heavy load on your back that moves from side to side!).

As far as diets go, buy some foods you like at the start of the week and just measure them out. Don't consume any more than 1500 calories a day and you will lose weight in no time. The difficult part is counting ALL the calories. Remember that most drinks contain calories... Snacks count as calories. Don't pretend a bit of fruit is free of calories - it's not! It's full of sugar! Something "healthy" is not calorie-free! If you just want to drop weight fast, don't worry about WHAT you are eating - just count the calories and eat LESS of it. And, yes, go crazy with diet drinks and sugar-free gum if you 'need' something to get you through periods between meals. This will run contrary to everything you'll ever read on the topic but really, losing weight is about cutting calories and you're not going to become malnourished and fall ill doing this for a month or two!  Plus it's guaranteed to work!


----------



## Leo Walker (11 September 2015)

I'm 16 stone ish, probably a bit more. Mine is a 14.1/2hh HW cob. I refused to ride him as I was too heavy. 3 vets, 2 back people, the dentist and my instructor all told me to ride him as it was fine. Its a very long story, but have a look at my previous posts and its all there. Turns out my little cob goes considerably better for me than a rider half my weight. 

I am careful to get back and saddle checks done religiously. But he stands at the mounting block with the reins loose on his neck while I get on and marches out with me on board  His most recent back check found nothing other than a bit of tightness round his poll, almost certainly caused by him being a knob for the dentist and my fat ass literally swinging off his neck while he tried to flatten us!

I am more than aware that I'm fat and I make every effort to ride light and be careful with what I do and he has a 17'5" saddle which fits him perfectly. People on this forum would no doubt say I am too heavy. My horse and the professional people who see him say different. No one on here has ever been able to tell me why all the professionals, and my horse  are all fine with me riding him, but apparently I am too heavy!


----------



## Barnacle (12 September 2015)

http://www.horsesciencenews.com/horseback-riding/how-much-weight-can-a-horse-carry.php Here is a popular science summary of the research I mentioned. There's a link to the paper at the end. (All written and posted by professionals, I would add! )


----------



## tallywhacker (12 September 2015)

Try slimming world! I lost 2 st in 6 months after having my baba, now back down to 10 and a half stone, feel so much better for it. Its so easy. U just need to steer clear from the sweetie aisle....! Honestly. In your first week you can eat like a horse and loose 7lbs easy! If you stick to.it u will do it. ( im not a consultant btw &#128514 good luck. U will be back riding in no time x


----------



## tallywhacker (12 September 2015)

Plus no calorie counting, just need to count syns x


----------



## Leo Walker (12 September 2015)

This is me on mine:


----------



## xxcxx (13 September 2015)

Thanks everyone.Yeah i will definately not be trotting on them until i have some lessons but will be happy to have a walk on them after losing about 2 stone.He is lovely frankiecob.You look a great size on him.


----------



## HipoH (14 September 2015)

Boring as it is losing weight is about lifestyle changes (I hate that saying). Its really not rocket science to be honest, the diet clubs/organisations are good if you need the support of others but what frequently happens is that people go, lose weight, stop going and put if back on again. Likewise with any sort of fad diet or specific diet food. 

Sadly its about making a commitment to making those changes. A simple rule of thumb is that if you can "kill it, catch it, pick it, or gather it" you can eat it. This effectively takes out any processed food, much of which carries all of those dreaded hidden calories. Much as I have tried I have yet to persuade a packet of chocolate biscuits to run away so I can catch them nor does gathering food from the sweetie aisle count.
In essence its just fresh fruit, veg, meat (unprocessed), fish, etc. (although I do include some milk) Its boringly healthy and annoyingly effective but you are never hungry nor do you spend your time doing advanced mathematics to count calories or spending money on clubs/products. Its just a lifestyle change, it also helps if you move around more not necessarily ritual humiliation at a gym but just moving. Your green grocer and butcher are likely to become your best friends.  
I've spent my life in a body that had the capacity to be HUGE but I like riding my ponies more than I like being overweight so its a bit of a no brainer really. I signed up to a life of poverty and weight control when I signed up to horses some 40++ years ago.


----------



## alainax (14 September 2015)

It's really refreshing to see a weight thread on here remain sensible! They so often fall quickly into the "no one over 8 stone should get on a horse" argument. But here we have practical weight loss advice, coupled with sensible suggestions to weight carrying capacity. Nice one !


----------



## LHIS (14 September 2015)

Little changes to your activity levels and diet will make a difference - though remember not to beat yourself up when after a week you don't have a six pack yet - it takes 8 weeks for a person to see and believe their eyes that there is a difference.
I'm naturally of a (what I like to call) 'sturdy' build' - legs like a cart horse and my huge calf muscles won't allow me to wear knee-high boots of any description.
I make sure I just stay active - walk the dog that bit further, try not to eat all the food.  From doing this I can keep my weight in check, and have never been bigger than a size 12 (and never smaller than a 10 ).
If you try any exercise regimes you have to enjoy them.  I quite enjoy exercise (though struggle to find the time) - HIIT (high intensity interval training) is the best for fat burn, though the first few times you will want to vomit afterwards  but it gets better!
I'm also vegetarian, which means I can keep my diet pretty clean (apart from cheese and anything with cheese on it ) - maybe try going vege for a few days a week?
p.s my pony is 14hh, Welsh X, fine with me on board.

Good luck xx


----------



## LHIS (14 September 2015)

alainax said:



			It's really refreshing to see a weight thread on here remain sensible! They so often fall quickly into the "no one over 8 stone should get on a horse" argument. But here we have practical weight loss advice, coupled with sensible suggestions to weight carrying capacity. Nice one !
		
Click to expand...

Seconded.  I imagine one of my legs is 8 stone alone.


----------



## Araboo27 (18 September 2015)

I won't give my exact weight but lets say it's the 'wrong' side of 13 stone!  My 13h highland cross carries me just fine, I stick to walk and ride in a Thorn saddle pad to get around the saddle sizing issues.  I've just joined Slimming World and have actually stuck to it, common sense healthy eating really - all fruit/veg/lean protein (amongst other things such as fat free yogurt etc) is free to eat as much as you want and you get 10 'syns' to use on treats or mayo for example.  Haven't been hungry once and I'm sticking to it because nothing is banned!  I never got on with paleo or any fad diet but SW really is doable.  Good luck x


----------



## Maesto's Girl (6 January 2016)

I know this sounds too easy but I was once 14st and the thing that worked best for me....calorie counting and moving more. Tried Weight Watchers and Slimming World but they just didn't work for me...and they are quite expensive. SW for example, there is the joining fee, the weekly fee, the SS products that they publicise (that you will inevitably buy) and the recipe books. I used My Fitness Pal and lost 4.5 stone, and still use it today to just keep an eye on my food....and best of all, it's free and they have an app to track on the go.

I ride a 13.2hh pony normally...and he is more than happy!


----------



## Leitrim (7 January 2016)

I can't offer any better advice about the diet angle but what about increasing physical activity in a way that fits with the things you are interested in. I know that when I got my horses and had to muck out 3 stables, trek up and down a hilly field to poo-pick and fiddle around with electric fence tape, empty and refill numerous water buckets etc. etc. I lost a stone and a half without actually noticing. Of course all this extra work filled in time that would probably have been spent sitting at a desk with cups of tea and biscuits so from a calorie-usage point of view it was a good swap.
It sounds as though you have your horses at home so possibly this advice won't be much use if you and your sister share the work but if you are in a livery arrangement you could offer to do yard-work in exchange for extra use of the school or something like that - which would also mean more physical activity.
What about walking out with your horses? Build up their fitness and your own at the same time.
I'm not making these suggestions because I think 14st is too heavy for a sturdy cob but just because you say that you would like to lose weight and these might be ways in which the process could almost become a pleasure!


----------



## emmad96 (15 January 2016)

As horrid as it is to admit, I'm 18st, 5'11, and my two horses are 15hh and 15.2/3hh.  My old boy (25) is a clydie qh cross, and carries me easily, and my mare is 10 and is a TBx with a short and wide back and carries me perfectly fine (still jumps around under me ect).  Horses are big big animals, yes I am working on losing some weight, but I refuse to spend my life being miserable eating rabbit food and living in the gym.  I try to eat a balanced diet, and with two horses who's grazing is 250m down the road, and a over active dog, I get plenty of excersise.  Its all about moderation


----------



## Leo Walker (15 January 2016)

Barnacle said:



http://www.horsesciencenews.com/horseback-riding/how-much-weight-can-a-horse-carry.php Here is a popular science summary of the research I mentioned. There's a link to the paper at the end. (All written and posted by professionals, I would add! )
		
Click to expand...

I've read the research  Its been done on such small samples that its not really considered to be gospel. However I am 22% inc tack for mine and refuse point blank to ride him for more than 15mins in walk. Hes carried 22% in a badly fitting saddle, for which I am gutted about but I took professional advice from idiots  However, despite a saddle that was too long, he didnt have any actual back issues. He has problems in his shoulders were the saddle was being jammed into them, and problems at the back of the saddle where the panels were digging in, but no issues at all in the weight carrying bits of his back. 

Since I made that post hes seen 2 more back people and yet another vet who have all known my weight and all have told me its not an issue for him to carry me. In fact all have told me to ride him more.

Which brings me back to my original statement, of why do people on here say I am too heavy when the professionals who have seen him in the flesh all say I'm being ridiculous? 

I dont really feel comfortable riding him, so if you can give me a reason why I shouldnt then I wont, but unlike on here, in the "real world" I am under a lot of pressure to actually ride him, and ride him properly, not my usual 10/15min amble


----------



## Orca (15 January 2016)

I wouldn't actually say you are too heavy FC. As you might recall, I have a mare of a very similar stamp and I'm pretty sure she'd comfortably carry a greater weight than that recommended in the study. The thing is, the study doesn't account for body shape and confirmation. With cobs such as ours, with their tree trunk legs, massive barrels and short backs, I genuinely believe their carrying ability is greater than that of a horse of the same weight but long backed and lanky. I would be very interested in seeing a study specifically investigating the weight carrying ability of heavyweights vs finer horses. 

From the photo on the previous page, I would say you look well suited. Point of interest (to me at least!) - when I had my first cob I was just a child. He regularly performed little buck-hops to check I was still on his back. On feeling me land, he'd continue on, satisfied in the knowledge I was still up there. Any other (finer) pony would have felt my weight but he had no idea otherwise


----------



## BethH (16 January 2016)

I was speaking to the vet a few years back about my horse who it seems is an orthopaedic nightmare!!  He said to me that an 8stione rider sitting badly would be more of a problem for a horse than a 12.5 stone person sitting well!  This is why I am such a bore about lessons with the right instructor as I genuinely believe it's how you sit & posture not how much you weigh, although given that as my horse had KS surgery he gets sore if I let anyone else at all sit on him, I think he is so used to it just being me!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 January 2016)

Try a weekly weigh in club, they will provide a diet sheet,  as you will be aware, starving and bingeing does not work.
Cut out sugars and alcohol, go to the gym once a week, there are regular classes in everything.
Eat rabbit food [its called fruit and veg], not junk food. If you like pre prepared food buy a few Weight Watcher meals, this will probably show you that you are eating too much at the moment. They are made for people not rabbits.
Start the day with a big plate of porridge, a pinch of salt in the saucepan, no sugar on top.
If you are 18 stone you are not being moderate in diet, you can easily lose 2lbs per week if you really try.


----------



## WandaMare (16 January 2016)

I wouldn't like the stress of worrying all the time about whether I was too heavy, I would prefer to get on with an action plan instead. Everyone will have a different view on this so it isn't going to help you imo. You need to do what makes you feel comfortable. I had never been able to lose weight and keep it off (I'm not great at nutrition or cooking) until I forced myself to go to Slimming World. I lost a stone in 2 months and it was honestly not difficult. With the motivation and support of the other people and some tips about what to eat I actually quite enjoyed the challenge and I met some lovely people too. I'm still using the diet when I feel myself getting plobby again (like now after Xmas) and I have already lost the extra xmas pounds. I think you just have to believe that you can do it and I find being lighter for my horse to carry is a great motivator and it just feels so much and healthier for me too, good luck!


----------



## Leo Walker (16 January 2016)

Orca said:



			I wouldn't actually say you are too heavy FC. As you might recall, I have a mare of a very similar stamp and I'm pretty sure she'd comfortably carry a greater weight than that recommended in the study. The thing is, the study doesn't account for body shape and confirmation. With cobs such as ours, with their tree trunk legs, massive barrels and short backs, I genuinely believe their carrying ability is greater than that of a horse of the same weight but long backed and lanky. I would be very interested in seeing a study specifically investigating the weight carrying ability of heavyweights vs finer horses.
		
Click to expand...

Frankie is the definition of a weight carrier, wide flat back, incredibly wide loins and small stumpy legs :lol: He genuinely doesnt seem to know I'm there. He prefers me riding him as I dont make him do any real work, whereas my insructor gets after him and sometimes he even does enough to break a sweat, much to his disgust 

I am going to start doing more with him, and after having been so very ill for so long, I am starting to feel a bit better now, so I am taking steps to lose the weight. However, if it was just a case of eating less then I would be a size 8. Sadly I have metabolic issues going on which makes it incredibly hard for me to lose weight and incredibly easy for me to gain weight. I dont think anyone wants to be fat, and if it was easy to lose weight then I cant imagine you would see many fat people.


----------



## alainax (16 January 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Try a weekly weigh in club, they will provide a diet sheet,  as you will be aware, starving and bingeing does not work.
Cut out sugars and alcohol, go to the gym once a week, there are regular classes in everything.
Eat rabbit food [its called fruit and veg], not junk food. If you like pre prepared food buy a few Weight Watcher meals, this will probably show you that you are eating too much at the moment. They are made for people not rabbits.
Start the day with a big plate of porridge, a pinch of salt in the saucepan, no sugar on top.
If you are 18 stone you are not being moderate in diet, you can easily lose 2lbs per week if you really try.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are trying to be constructive, but that came across as super condescending.


----------



## Orca (16 January 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Frankie is the definition of a weight carrier, wide flat back, incredibly wide loins and small stumpy legs :lol: He genuinely doesnt seem to know I'm there. He prefers me riding him as I dont make him do any real work, whereas my insructor gets after him and sometimes he even does enough to break a sweat, much to his disgust 

I am going to start doing more with him, and after having been so very ill for so long, I am starting to feel a bit better now, so I am taking steps to lose the weight. However, if it was just a case of eating less then I would be a size 8. Sadly I have metabolic issues going on which makes it incredibly hard for me to lose weight and incredibly easy for me to gain weight. I dont think anyone wants to be fat, and if it was easy to lose weight then I cant imagine you would see many fat people.
		
Click to expand...

I had to be on a medication which caused metabolic syndrome and went from a size 8 (my lifelong size) to a size 16 within 18 months, so you have my empathy. The only thing I found which helped was controlling calories ( too much for safe weight loss) and swimming for up to two hours every single day. This got me back to a size 12 and I haven't pushed beyond that. When you have metabolic issues, it really does take an inordinate amount of effort to shift weight and often includes taking energy expenditure and calorie reduction to unhealthy and inadvisable extremes. (I'm sure you know this but from some posts here, I'm not sure people who haven't experienced it will!). So I agree and know first hand that it really isn't easy (and actually isn't always safe) to lose weight when dealing with a metabolic problem.

As for getting on and enjoying your boy, go for it! I'm sure once he's got over the shock of being asked to do more, he'll come to love it &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Equi (16 January 2016)

alainax said:



			I hope you are trying to be constructive, but that came across as super condescending.
		
Click to expand...

Quite!!!

I'm a bigger lass, a coupe of stone off 18 (will take a maths genius to work that out ) and i was a bit surprised by that comment. However, i also wish someone would tell me straight to my face i'm a lazy fat pig and to do something about it, cause i have zero motivation. The fact my horse is 17hh drafty type doesnt help because he has no issues at all, but i think my riding would beenfit hugely from weight loss.


----------



## Palindrome (16 January 2016)

About diet, when I want to loose weight, I work it out by gradually removing the highest calorie food. So I start off by reducing high fat stuff, like butter, oil, using leaner meat, etc... Once I am settled in those changes I reduce carbs and replace by fruits and veggies (for example green beans instead of pasta, lettuce instead of potatoes, rice cake instead of bread, etc...). It's the total amount of calories that count but you also need the meal to be filling so look out for food that has a low amount of calories per unit of weight, basically fruit and veggies are very low but check the packaging on the foodstuff you buy/like. Average daily calories needed will be about 1500/2000 so you have to be below that to loose weight. 1 kg of green beans is about 300 calories, a burger (for example a big mac) is about 500.
I am only considering the case of someone who has no health problem here.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 January 2016)

alainax said:



			I hope you are trying to be constructive, but that came across as super condescending.
		
Click to expand...

I don t know about condescending, OP says she does not want to eat rabbit food, and has tried binge dieting, without success so maybe she needs a kick up the backside, most of the posts will be better phrased, but in order to lose weight one has to cut calories and increase exercise.
EDIT , she later mentions metabolic issues, so perhaps she should ask doctor for a suitable diet or use a forum specialising in these issues.


----------



## Leo Walker (16 January 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			I don t know about condescending, OP says she does not want to eat rabbit food, and has tried binge dieting, without success so maybe she needs a kick up the backside, most of the posts will be better phrased, but in order to lose weight one has to cut calories and increase exercise.
EDIT , she later mentions metabolic issues, so perhaps she should ask doctor for a suitable diet or use a forum specialising in these issues.
		
Click to expand...

That was 3 different people :lol: The OP was asking about weight carrying and diets, then Emmad96 said about rabbit food, then I said about metabolic problems.


----------



## windseywoo (16 January 2016)

I find the easy way to build up sweat with my horse is have a proper hours lesson with an instructor once a week. By the time I've finished I'm absolutely knackered, but actually feel like I've had a proper workout. If the horse is sweating as well then I feel it has been worth it. Yes I like to have an amble but even just 15-30mins of really getting your horse working will get your heart working too. Muck out quicker, run to the field to get your horse and then trot him back, just little things that make you breathe a bit deeper and feel like you've done something. Might help if you don't like the thought of going to the gym!!


----------



## mayangold (25 January 2016)

Araboo27 said:



			I won't give my exact weight but lets say it's the 'wrong' side of 13 stone!  My 13h highland cross carries me just fine, I stick to walk and ride in a Thorn saddle pad to get around the saddle sizing issues. x
		
Click to expand...

I normally ride bigger horses but went out on a Highland pony in Scotland for a blast around (oh boy can they jump!) I asked about weight limit and was told, in a broad scotch accent, that his previous job had been carrying dead 18st stags so I wasnt going to be a problem!


----------



## Penny Less (30 January 2016)

Cant see this mentioned, but you also need to factor in the weight of the tack. I had a very heavy saddle that weighed nearly a stone with the stirrup irons !


----------

